# ctek battery chargers



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone use or have any experience of ctek chargers,i'm thinking of getting one as i'm having troubles with the vehicle battery going flat now the van is not in regular use in winter (fairweather campers),the one i've seen is the xs800 which says it should be suitable for vehicles that are seasonally stored and seems a bargain at under 30 quid.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyreman,

Where are you storing your van, is it indoors or external?

If external, have you considered a temporary solar panel, say placed on the roof, and the lead fed to the engine compartment and clipped directly to the engine battery.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Bought the Ctek 3.6A charger few years ago and has been working fine until recently when I noticed it was always charging at max voltage ie 14.2v it never appeared to drop to the lower 13v.

I now use the much cheaper Lidl equivalent smart charger under the name of Ultimate Speed and that does work in that it charges between the lower and higher volts depending on the state of the battery.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have two Ctek chargers the latest version has the ability to give 12volt output so that a battery can changed without losing codes - excellent piece of kit


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes. A really good charger.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Used a Ctek charger on a previous van that was stored outdoors, worked well. As stated a great bit of kit
Alan


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As above - good piece of kit.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

The best at the price a great piece of kit. Very good at bringing batteries back from the dead also

Buy one you wont regret it

Regards


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

They are fitted as standard by Aston Martin - think that is recommendation enough. Keep the battery of my car parked in my garage in Spain charged up when we are not there, they will not over charge the battery - just keeps it fully charged.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your recommendations,looks like thats the way to go.


----------



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

*C tek charger*

I put one in my self build in Australia and in 2.5 years and 45,000kM there where no problems. We were really only hooked up on 15% of the time though. I often checked the lights out and resloved which stage it was in. It is a popular charger for those who pay a little more to have a better system.

Cheers


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

*CTEK charger*

Bought one of these when I realised the retro fitted charger in my campervan wasn't working. Rather than having a new one wired in, I can use this to check and top up the leisure battery, also the van battery and the car battery.
Very pleased with my purchase - been using it for a year now.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I hardwired a CTEK Multi MXS 7.0 into my Elldis Autoquest 140 few weeks ago so I can keep the vehicle battery charged over winter when on hookup.

Seems like a great bit of kit.

Paul


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Am I right in thinking that you are able to keep your van on hook-up throughout the winter? If you can you might want to look at Clive Mott's site at:

http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm

which shows one of the simplest ways round your problem.

More convenient for some, including me, is a Battery Master or something similar. These can be found here.

http://www.vanbitz.com/category/Battery_Master,i.html

There was a thread on here recently that discussed alternatives to Battery Master and it might be worth searching for that.


----------

